# How to site them down? Help Prags....



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Low score rides the pine. If you tie, it is a one arrow shoot down. That would be how I put Prag Sr. on the pine.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*King for the night*

Prag can tell you how to be the first one to sit down. He has learned it well on Wed nights. Even Prag Jr is setting him down these days. Ha HA. We start by letting everyone shoot 3 arrows. Low man (Prag) goes to the Pine. We shoot until the last 2 are standing. The one that wins to shoot down is the king. No Money just bragging rights until next week.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The key to the fun is everyone has to talk junk to the people still shooting. This had to the excitement of it all. It will teach you to focus under pressure.

We count the X ring as 11. 

Sometime we handicap the shooters. If you have newbies, finger shooters or recurve shooter we will give them extra scoring rings. If they get 1 extra ring and they shoot a 9 we score it a 10. If they get 2 scoring rings that 9 would then become an 11. No one can shoot more than 11.

On the closest to the center shootoff there is no handicap.

Sometimes we play during shoot offs you cant loose shooting an X ring.
If you both shoot an X then you have to shootoff again.

Eliminate one shooter at a time until only the King is left standing.
Great fun for sure. Try it.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

So I am thinking of something like this...

Everybody puts a dollar into the pot and you take your shots, lowest shooter out. Each new end that you make it to, you put another dollar in, until the last two are left and they shoot it out arrow to arrow until someone drops. Then you can split the pot with the winner and the shop or a charity....

Would something like that work?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Tight as a Tick*



Scott.Barrett said:


> So I am thinking of something like this...
> 
> Everybody puts a dollar into the pot and you take your shots, lowest shooter out. Each new end that you make it to, you put another dollar in, until the last two are left and they shoot it out arrow to arrow until someone drops. Then you can split the pot with the winner and the shop or a charity....
> 
> Would something like that work?


Guys here at COS are too cheep to put in a buck. Most of them will shoot at your target when your not looking so they wont have to buy their own. :smile: Prag would be safe, he for the most part would have only loose a buck at the most. Ha Ha. Just kidding Prag. You might spend up to 2 bucks. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Guys here at COS are too cheep to put in a buck. Most of them will shoot at your target when your not looking so they wont have to buy their own. :smile: Prag would be safe, he for the most part would have only loose a buck at the most. Ha Ha. Just kidding Prag. You might spend up to 2 bucks. :teeth:


Mr. FirstMaxx, you seem to be forgetting that I have a crispy with your name on it that was "obtained" at COS. Don't make me have to scan it and post the pix. How many of MY crispies do YOU have???? :shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Scott.Barrett said:


> So I am thinking of something like this...
> 
> Everybody puts a dollar into the pot and you take your shots, lowest shooter out. Each new end that you make it to, you put another dollar in, until the last two are left and they shoot it out arrow to arrow until someone drops. Then you can split the pot with the winner and the shop or a charity....
> 
> Would something like that work?



nope it doesn't work. After a few weeks all you have left is the better shooters.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> nope it doesn't work. After a few weeks all you have left is the better shooters.


I'd have to agree with Bees here - keep it fun and for bragging rights only. And of course the best way to exploit those bragging rights is for as many of the group as possible go out and eat together afterward. Last week, we didn't have to go out to eat as COS fed us all and fed us well!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mr. FirstMaxx, you seem to be forgetting that I have a crispy with your name on it that was "obtained" at COS. Don't make me have to scan it and post the pix. How many of MY crispies do YOU have???? :shade:


Ha Prag, It seems like I had to give you a couple rings so you could win that crisyp. :angel:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Ha Prag, It seems like I had to give you a couple rings so you could win that crisyp. :angel:


NO WAY - (do you miss your memory in your old age). I made a good shot and you made some comment about how you could do that anytime you liked. I laid a crispy on the line and said "beat it". You didn't - I took the crispy. :shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, we like to make newbees feel welcome so we through out a worm to hook future sitting ducks. (Pine sitters) :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, we like to make newbees feel welcome so we through out a worm to hook future sitting ducks. (Pine sitters) :teeth:


:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:

I just want a shot at you on the Field course again. That is if you're not STILL scared to death of a few little bugs. Never heard a grown man whine as much as you did that day at OBT's and the FEW times you towed the line at DCWC. You put the whine in Carowhiners.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, your head is getting pretty big. I will agree with you about them critters. I do not like critters climbing up my arsss in the middle of the night. Now that being said, Don't mistake that for not towing the line against you in the field. If you want to put a chrispy on the line we can arrange that. :smile: Now LAS is comming up and lets put a chrispy on the line. May be looser puts has to put on a dress on Sunday. Ha Ha Step up or go set back on the pine.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, your head is getting pretty big. I will agree with you about them critters. I do not like critters climbing up my arsss in the middle of the night. Now that being said, Don't mistake that for not towing the line against you in the field. If you want to put a chrispy on the line we can arrange that. :smile: Now LAS is comming up and lets put a chrispy on the line. May be looser puts has to put on a dress on Sunday. Ha Ha Step up or go set back on the pine.


Oh man, you've been away from AT way too long - I haven't even begun to talk "indoor" trash yet.

And I don't wear dresses outside the house, but I'll put a crispy on the line at LAS if you'll put one on the line at DCWC. Since the schedule isn't made yet, we'll simply agree on an NCFAA shoot at DCWC as early as possible. And I'll bring some extra critter _repellent_ just for you - it has a high content of sugar with a maple syrup base.

Oh, and one more thing - them little critters crawling in the area of your butt crack aren't all bad - just ask 3DShooter80.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag, your on for LAS. Now for Field, I will have to check my Sailing schedule to see when we can shoot for that crispy. You should keep you dresses at your house. :dance: Man i am looking forward to LAS now. Let PragJr work with you on you indoor so you will give me a good fight.:darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

alright you boys, save it for Thursday night.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Don't feel bad*



Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, we like to make newbees feel welcome so we through out a worm to hook future sitting ducks. (Pine sitters) :teeth:


Prag, don't feel bad about being set up. Firstmaxx made me sign a crispy over to him last year at Greensboro Gander Mtn. As a newbie I didn't know what a crispy was. Firstmaxx explained it and then challenged me knowing as a newbie I would have to sign one:shade: He told me it was a set up for "learning" Beware of fast Eddie Firstmaxx-Looking forward to shooting some spots with you.:smile:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Prag, don't feel bad about being set up. Firstmaxx made me sign a crispy over to him last year at Greensboro Gander Mtn. As a newbie I didn't know what a crispy was. Firstmaxx explained it and then challenged me knowing as a newbie I would have to sign one:shade: He told me it was a set up for "learning" Beware of fast Eddie Firstmaxx-Looking forward to shooting some spots with you.:smile:


Newbeeeessss are so much fun. Good to hear from you. I took a little break and now I'm back to shooting. We are having fun here in Raleigh with all the new shooters. The more the better. Come on over sometime and shoot with us. I will give you a chance to win your crispy back.:smile:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Prag,
Don't tell everybody about the crotch critters... That is my secret. If everyone knew that ticks cause pregnancy in their wives, they would probably never set foot in the woods again. Of course, that would mean that I would have the woods to myself... so maybe we should tell at least the locals. :bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Hey Prag,
> Don't tell everybody about the crotch critters... That is my secret. If everyone knew that ticks cause pregnancy in their wives, they would probably never set foot in the woods again. Of course, that would mean that I would have the woods to myself... so maybe we should tell at least the locals. :bartstush:


Oops, too late. After FirstMaxx and I had our light hearted "posting battle" here on AT yesterday, we spent about 15 minutes on the phone during my drive home. I laid out the whole "picture" and story for him (glad he wasn't driving at the time). 

Seems that he was about to leave for Mac's to get some "fine tuning" done on his bow. And when I got home Prag Jr was waiting for me - she needed some tuning on her bow as well.

Now, does anyone else see the opposite trend in these scenarios? Mac sat FM down on Thu. night, so FM goes to Mac for tuning. Jr. sat me down on Thu. night and she comes to me for tuning. 

Actually what I did for Jr. turned out to be a bit more than just a bit of tuning. Those that were there recall how that Posten stab on her bow was sounding like a tuning fork after every shot. Got to looking and her bottom cam was hitting way late on full draw. A closer inspection revealed that the serving on the top cable loop was all but gone. It was so bad that the loop had slipped - took 4 twists to get it back to length. I did am amateur job of reserving it last night, but will want our "in house" string maker to check it out on Thu.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*sounds good*



Firstmaxx said:


> Newbeeeessss are so much fun. Good to hear from you. I took a little break and now I'm back to shooting. We are having fun here in Raleigh with all the new shooters. The more the better. Come on over sometime and shoot with us. I will give you a chance to win your crispy back.:smile:


I'll have to do that soon. You Raleigh folks are having tooooooo much fun. Do you still have my crispy?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> So I want to see if we can add a little spice to our indoor league....how do y'all shoot the sit 'em down portion? Best score eliminating the lowest until one person is left? How many shots per end? Is it for bragging rights or is there money/beer riding on it?!?!?
> 
> Thanks y'all!
> 
> SB


The main sit down round consists of a CommonWEALTHER sendin a CaroWHINER to the pine in the early rounds!!!!! happens all the time


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> The main sit down round consists of a CommonWEALTHER sendin a CaroWHINER to the pine in the early rounds!!!!! happens all the time


That must have happened in a different lifetime since no CommonWelcher even bothers to show up any more.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That must have happened in a different lifetime since no CommonWelcher even bothers to show up any more.


Sorry BH but lee( or any other CaroWHINER) if ya want some come get some!!!! Greensboro gander Mountian this Thurs @ 6!!!!! But i understand if youre to SKEERED!!!!!


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Thursday*



X Hunter said:


> Sorry BH but lee( or any other CaroWHINER) if ya want some come get some!!!! Greensboro gander Mountian this Thurs @ 6!!!!! But i understand if youre to SKEERED!!!!!



I'll plan to be there in time to get an early seat!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

treaton said:


> I'll plan to be there in time to get an early seat!


Yes plan for lots of time on the pine not just you but all Carowhiners in general


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Prag,
I won't be there on Thursday. We have a 3D ultrasound at 6pm. (I get to see if the little tick is as ugly as his ol man!!) Usually when the end loops get messed up, there is a sharp edge on the peg. It is usually very difficult to fix the end loop servings, but I have done it before. I will try to come by after the appointment.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Man I hate that I am on lock AT lock down at work right now...I really am missing all the fun...

How many points you spotting me x-hunter...???

I'll throw a few extra targets in the car when I head out Thursday...they are in notoriously short supply at GM...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Prag,
> I won't be there on Thursday. We have a 3D ultrasound at 6pm. (I get to see if the little tick is as ugly as his ol man!!) Usually when the end loops get messed up, there is a sharp edge on the peg. It is usually very difficult to fix the end loop servings, but I have done it before. I will try to come by after the appointment.


The bow really needs a new set of string and cables, but I've been putting off having you make them since Sarge "owes" Jr a set of Elite limbs. :shade: 

Right now, I'm just not sure which way to go for her. Either remove an paint the camo Mag limbs and get new strings/cables for them or WAIT on Sarge for the Elite limbs and get strings/cables for them.



psargeant said:


> Man I hate that I am on lock AT lock down at work right now...I really am missing all the fun...
> 
> How many points you spotting me x-hunter...???
> 
> I'll throw a few extra targets in the car when I head out Thursday...they are in notoriously short supply at GM...


It must be REAL BAD to be locked down at BOTH work and home!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The bow really needs a new set of string and cables, but I've been putting off having you make them since Sarge "owes" Jr a set of Elite limbs. :shade:
> 
> Right now, I'm just not sure which way to go for her. Either remove an paint the camo Mag limbs and get new strings/cables for them or WAIT on Sarge for the Elite limbs and get strings/cables for them.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would paint the other limbs for prag jr. She does not want Elite limbs at her draw length...it is going to make the string angle heading to her face all wierd...remember I shot both (and mag limbs too). I have a longer draw, all my bows have mag limbs (which are shorter than what is on there now)... 

Oh and I rarely post from home...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Man I hate that I am on lock AT lock down at work right now...I really am missing all the fun...
> 
> How many points you spotting me x-hunter...???
> 
> I'll throw a few extra targets in the car when I head out Thursday...they are in notoriously short supply at GM...


No more than I have shot youre spotin me 5!!!!!

lee you comin or better yet just call your excuse now


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> No more than I have shot youre spotin me 5!!!!!
> 
> lee you comin or better yet just call your excuse now


Not an excuse this time, but a valid reason. Greensboro is just way too far for me to travel for an evening/night shoot. I'd have to add 2 hours drive time to what the guys in Raleigh have. 5.5+ hours round trip to Greensboro is just beyond what I'm willing/able to do. Now if we were talking all day on the Field range, then that's a different story.

And besides all that, I still have night mares about driving back and forth to Greensboro. My oldest daughter attended UNCG and for 4 years we made that trip on Fri evenings and Sun afternoons to carry her back and forth. Not my favorite strip of highway.

Now don't be too hard on Sarge! :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not an excuse this time, but a valid reason. Greensboro is just way too far for me to travel for an evening/night shoot. I'd have to add 2 hours drive time to what the guys in Raleigh have. 5.5+ hours round trip to Greensboro is just beyond what I'm willing/able to do. Now if we were talking all day on the Field range, then that's a different story.
> 
> And besides all that, I still have night mares about driving back and forth to Greensboro. My oldest daughter attended UNCG and for 4 years we made that trip on Fri evenings and Sun afternoons to carry her back and forth. Not my favorite strip of highway.
> 
> Now don't be too hard on Sarge! :shade:



Its still an excuse so just say your skeered!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Its still an excuse so just say your skeered!!!!


I'm SKEERED (of that drive to and from Greensboro) :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm SKEERED (of that drive to and from Greensboro) :shade:


Yea it would be hard to drive back with your arse in the seat next to ya after it gets handed back to ya!!!ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Yea it would be hard to drive back with your arse in the seat next to ya after it gets handed back to ya!!!ukey:


Hey, don't be calling my daughter an arse.  She's always in the seat beside me (now) when archery is involved. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I understand*



X Hunter said:


> Its still an excuse so just say your skeered!!!!


It is hard during the week to drive all those distances and get up for work too. That's why I don't make it to Raleigh and OBT's barn. Looking forward to the Gander Mtn shoots on Thur. in Greensboro.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It is hard during the week to drive all those distances and get up for work too. That's why I don't make it to Raleigh and OBT's barn. Looking forward to the Gander Mtn shoots on Thur. in Greensboro.


Yep, and sometimes I have to remind myself that X Hunter is only 21 (barely), is living on an endowment fund, gets all his archery equipment for free from his sponsors, has a professional driver for his stretch limo, and is unwilling to even offer a seat to anyone else in that limo if they aren't blond and between 18 & 20.5 years old. 

Wow, wait a minute, Eagle did you say you would be at GM on Thu? If so, I might just have to re-think this whole thing.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'll have to do that soon. You Raleigh folks are having tooooooo much fun. Do you still have my crispy?


Yes I still have your crispy. One has to always keep Newbeeeeees crispys. They are the best ones to hook. You just put a worm on the hook and they bite everytime.:RockOn:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It is hard during the week to drive all those distances and get up for work too. That's why I don't make it to Raleigh and OBT's barn. Looking forward to the Gander Mtn shoots on Thur. in Greensboro.


heck it over an hour each way for me to get there but im still comin and i have to work the next day too



pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, and sometimes I have to remind myself that X Hunter is only 21 (barely), is living on an endowment fund, gets all his archery equipment for free from his sponsors, has a professional driver for his stretch limo, and is unwilling to even offer a seat to anyone else in that limo if they aren't blond and between 18 & 20.5 years old.
> 
> Wow, wait a minute, Eagle did you say you would be at GM on Thu? If so, I might just have to re-think this whole thing.



Oh how wrong you are while i still live at home for now I am my only archery sponser my limo is a 1994 GMC 4X4 pickup truck But then again that does leave some room for a few blondes in the approiate age category


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, and sometimes I have to remind myself that X Hunter is only 21 (barely), is living on an endowment fund, gets all his archery equipment for free from his sponsors, has a professional driver for his stretch limo, and is unwilling to even offer a seat to anyone else in that limo if they aren't blond and between 18 & 20.5 years old.
> 
> Wow, wait a minute, Eagle did you say you would be at GM on Thu? If so, I might just have to re-think this whole thing.


Yes I will be there Thur. Would be fun to meet you. I'm not set like X Hunter, I will be driving myself there Come on out!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Crispy*



Firstmaxx said:


> Yes I still have your crispy. One has to always keep Newbeeeeees crispys. They are the best ones to hook. You just put a worm on the hook and they bite everytime.:RockOn:


I'll have to work on getting it back:wink: I'll see you at a shoot soon I'm sure.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lone eagle I am going to set up a new covert operation and steal your crispie back from firstmaxx. He has so many dollars floating around you would think is life is a Bees post. Alls fair in Barn yard archery you know!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Lone eagle I am going to set up a new covert operation and steal your crispie back from firstmaxx. He has so many dollars floating around you would think is life is a Bees post. Alls fair in Barn yard archery you know!


Watch out Jarlicker, You do not want to play in my world. Just remember what I do for a living. I can get into anything. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow, wait a minute, Eagle did you say you would be at GM on Thu? If so, I might just have to re-think this whole thing.


Just pick up jarlicker on your way through and share the driving home between him you and Pragjr...problem solved...

That way I'll get to put you, eagle, and prag jr to the pine before one of the crew sends me to pick splinters...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Just pick up jarlicker on your way through and share the driving home between him you and Pragjr...problem solved...
> 
> That way I'll get to put you, eagle, and prag jr to the pine before one of the crew sends me to pick splinters...


Have you ever seen the inside of my car? :mg: Jr. has to stomp down all the coffee cups and honey bun wrappers when she rides with me on Thu. I used to transport my laptop behind the driver's seat, but it's so full back there now that it has to ride in the front seat.

Would really love to go to GBoro, but just can't make it this week. :sad:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Now I know*



psargeant said:


> Just pick up jarlicker on your way through and share the driving home between him you and Pragjr...problem solved...
> 
> That way I'll get to put you, eagle, and prag jr to the pine before one of the crew sends me to pick splinters...


Now I understand why you invited me to Gander Thur. To sit me on the pine:mg: Here I thought you were being nice:sad: I thought you were my friend. Oh well, I just might sit you on the pine. Prag, Jarlicker, & Prag Jr-y'all have to come help me out


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*wonder idea*



jarlicker said:


> Lone eagle I am going to set up a new covert operation and steal your crispie back from firstmaxx. He has so many dollars floating around you would think is life is a Bees post. Alls fair in Barn yard archery you know!


I know you can get my crispy from Firstmaxx. I know your covert operation will be successful:shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> heck it over an hour each way for me to get there but im still comin and i have to work the next day too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just call 1-800-BABE and fill that truck up..


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

He is really looking for a true Carolina cutie.
The gals back up in Smith Mountain chew the wrong brand of tobbacy for X hunter. We have to find him one so he could strut his stuff walking into LAS like some of the other young sharp shooters there have done in the past. Then he will have someone worth while console him if he gets sent packing.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Now I understand why you invited me to Gander Thur. To sit me on the pine:mg: Here I thought you were being nice:sad: I thought you were my friend. Oh well, I just might sit you on the pine. Prag, Jarlicker, & Prag Jr-y'all have to come help me out


I was being nice...I don't care to sit you on the pine, its prag I'm after...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*No pine*



psargeant said:


> I was being nice...I don't care to sit you on the pine, its prag I'm after...


There's not any pine at Gander just cold metal chairs. No splinters just cold behinds Who will have a cold behind tonight?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well I guess that turns out to be your truly...

scarson sure took a run at x-hunter though...I thought he had him oln that last arrow...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good time to be had*



psargeant said:


> Well I guess that turns out to be your truly...
> 
> scarson sure took a run at x-hunter though...I thought he had him oln that last arrow...


I'm sure you got warmed up at Hooter's last night:wink: The shoot off was fun. SCarson was on his game last night giving X Hunter a run for his money. Enjoyed shooting. Thanks for the encouragement was as well as the fun.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay is this Thurss. night stuff gonna last for a while?? I'm hoping to get permission to start shooting on 1/13. Might have to make the trip up once.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay is this Thurss. night stuff gonna last for a while?? I'm hoping to get permission to start shooting on 1/13. Might have to make the trip up once.


Till they run us off. 

BTW did anyone happen to mention that I won the first round last night by shooting a 33?! No, they didn't. CAUSE THEY DIDN'T DO IT!!!:mg:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Which shoot?*



Spoon13 said:


> Okay is this Thurss. night stuff gonna last for a while?? I'm hoping to get permission to start shooting on 1/13. Might have to make the trip up once.


The one at COS or Gander Mountain in Greensboro? Weplan on practicing every Thur. at Gander starting again after Christmas. Meet around 6PM.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

COS and Gander Mtn GSO are about the same distance from me. The only difference being I know where Gander Mtn is.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Apparently, I have stirred up the pot a bit....


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> COS and Gander Mtn GSO are about the same distance from me. The only difference being I know where Gander Mtn is.


COS has better company! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Apparently, I have stirred up the pot a bit....


That ain't real hard with this crew... :nono: :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Apparently, I have stirred up the pot a bit....


Man, see what you did - this crowd will jump on any opportunity to "pick on" this old man. And putting my name in the tread title was like filling them all up with Jolt Cola. 

BTW: Hope your original question was answered - I happened to be away from the computer for a couple of days was only found this thread after it was "too late". :teeth:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, see what you did - this crowd will jump on any opportunity to "pick on" this old man. And putting my name in the tread title was like filling them all up with Jolt Cola.
> 
> BTW: Hope your original question was answered - I happened to be away from the computer for a couple of days was only found this thread after it was "too late". :teeth:


slacker


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> That ain't real hard with this crew... :nono: :chortle: :cheers:


Got that right Sticky...:thumb: all you need to do really is mention prag and pine in the same breath and look out...:behindsof:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> slacker


Ain't it the truth


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Got that right Sticky...:thumb: all you need to do really is mention prag and pine in the same breath and look out...:behindsof:


I thought Prag and pine were supposed to be associated with each other.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

ha, I love you guys......give it to him!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> slacker


Keep it up, you might just need to check the trunk lid tomorrow as well. :walk::walk::walk::walk:



psargeant said:


> Ain't it the truth


Who are you to agree with that - I send you a text message and it takes over 24 hours to get a response. And I even peed off some unknown individual last night when I sent the message to the WRONG number. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> ha, I love you guys......give it to him!


Well, ya know he'll give it right back... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

most humble apologies Father Prag. I love you diddy...please don't make me walk to DCWC!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Prag I am surprized you did invite that text message guy out for the sit down. You know some raw meat for the newbies to pick on.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> most humble apologies Father Prag. I love you diddy...please don't make me walk to DCWC!


Hush - it's a secret that we're going to get in some quiet/serious practice in tomorrow. 



jarlicker said:


> Prag I am surprized you did invite that text message guy out for the sit down. You know some raw meat for the newbies to pick on.


Based on the tone of his reply, I might have had to make a new exit at COS had he shown up. He didn't seem to happy that a total stranger told him/HER: "you suck". :mg:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, see what you did - this crowd will jump on any opportunity to "pick on" this old man. And putting my name in the tread title was like filling them all up with Jolt Cola.
> 
> BTW: Hope your original question was answered - I happened to be away from the computer for a couple of days was only found this thread after it was "too late". :teeth:



It did help....unfortunately, I stroked a 300 37x in my second indoor shoot after a 10 year layoff...nobody wants to play with me now! :sad::sad:

I still have two local pros who have not problem showing me what real shooting is on a regular basis, though! :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> It did help....unfortunately, I stroked a 300 37x in my second indoor shoot after a 10 year layoff...nobody wants to play with me now! :sad::sad:
> 
> I still have two local pros who have not problem showing me what real shooting is on a regular basis, though! :mg:


Great shooting - how about looking up South Paaw and see if you can teach him anything. :teeth:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Great shooting - how about looking up South Paaw and see if you can teach him anything. :teeth:



I get to shoot with Diane Watson on a regular basis....she averages a 300/57x on a bad day!:mg: I still have a lot to learn before I start calling people out. I am thinking that if we have an indoor sectional, that I might try to make it up to your neck of the woods to do some shooting. 

In fact, I might be up in NC in the next couple of weeks. I'll have to see if I can get some shooting in up there!

sB


----------



## Alibi (Dec 26, 2008)

My first post. Test


----------

